# comment supprimer le bruit d'une connexion wifi ?



## jeffijef (22 Décembre 2005)

je vous explique le probleme : j'ai fait des tests avec macstumbler sur un ibook de 2002 (carte 802.11b) et un powerbook de 2004 (airport extreme). ma borne airport date de 2001.
Au niveau de la sensibilité l'ibook est meilleur ( posé contre la borne 82, plus loin 40) que le PB ( 73 / 35) ce qui parait normal mais ce qui m'etonne c'est que l'ibook affiche un bruit de 7 à 15 alors que pour le PB c'est tout le tps 0 ....
Comment supprimer le bruit ? J'ai deja ouvert l'ibook et nettoyé un peu la carte mais pour des manips plus hards je prefere me renseigner avant !
Le probleme c'est que du coup l'ibook hors de la maison a tjs du mal a se connecter a un reseau malgré une sensibilité qui est bonne ... 
si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ...
merci d'avance


----------



## jeffijef (23 Décembre 2005)

je sais pas si mon premier post etait vraiment clair donc je precise ma question :
comment ca se fait qu'un bruit de 7 à 15 db soit present, quelque soit l'endroit de l'ibook, alors que le PB placé au meme endroit affiche toujours 0 ???

ca exclut les interfrences avec le telephone sans fil etc ... 

Posé comme ca ca doir etre plus clair !


----------



## fpoil (23 Décembre 2005)

pour ce qui est de la robustesse d'interférence elle est activée/désactivée sur tes 2 machines ?


----------



## jeffijef (23 Décembre 2005)

Elle est activée sur les deux ...


----------



## jeffijef (23 Décembre 2005)

rectificatif : 
je pensais que la robustesse etait activée sur les deux mais je viens de remarquer que l'ibook (qui est à ma soeur ) le réglage n'apparait pas dans la liste qui apparait quand on clique sur l'icone airport de la barre des menus...
pourtant la version de mac os est recente (10.3.9) et impossble d'activer la robustesse par ailleurs ... je comprends pas ! 
sinon j'ai mis à jour le logiciel airport (V4.2) et la sensiblité a ete multipliée par 3 ! (jusqu'a 70-80 malgré la dalle de la maisoin et pls murs porteurs ! ) mais en meme temps le bruit est passé de 15 à 55 ! (voire 65...) 
je vai mettre les autres ordinateurs du reseau à jour mais je comprends pas du tout d'ou le bruit peut venir.


----------

